

A Divided Infringement Defense Fights Patent Trolls - ankushnarula
http://www.law.com/jsp/lawtechnologynews/PubArticleLTN.jsp?id=1202493685845&slreturn=1&hbxlogin=1

======
ankushnarula
"Technology companies should take the joint infringement defense into account
when drafting patent claims, defending against infringement charges, and
planning claim construction arguments. From a patent applicant's perspective,
companies should draft claims to describe the actions of a single actor or
controlled by a single actor. Conversely, companies should assert a divided
infringement defense when defending against charges of infringement that
require multiple independent actors to commit the allegedly infringing acts."

